# Out of class routine



## kasino (Aug 17, 2009)

So here's the deal. I have access to a mauy thai heavy bag, pads, focus mits, and another person (my brother also practices muay thai), and I'm wondering what a good "routine" would be to follow for my everyday-out of class practice.

I'm not really sure as to what combos I should be focusing on when I shadow box / do pads/bagwork / clinchwork. I have assumed that I should be doing things in 3 minute rounds scince thats the normal length of real match round, but apart from that I'm really kind of at a loss.

I know all the basic moves of muay thai, I'm just lost as to how to put them into routine practice. Any input here is greatly appreciated, Thanks =).


----------



## bradtash (Sep 3, 2009)

hey mate,

thats a great start having access to all the equipment and a training partner. what i usually tend to do is go through the stuff i learnt the night before in class and practice this after i do all my basics. i always start with my basics as they are the foundation and really must come naturally. if you have not been to a class the night before just practice any combo you remember learning and condition yourself, do this by kicking the bags, punching the bags, building reflexes with the focus mitts and get as fit as you can.
a round is 3 minutes, but i always like to train a little longer as when you are in a ring fight you can tire very easily, it is great to have that extra up your sleeve.
now woth your partner, while you spar each other pretend you are in the ring. just go for it. have one round then discuss with each other what you think worked and what did not. practice all your techniques as much as possible and refrain from throwing anything and everything. set yourself up, see how 2 jabs and a hook lead to a kick, make up combos and see what happens.
it is great that you have a partner to train with. just use each other as much as possible, work on each others weak points. learn to talk to him, tell him to tell you what hurt and what was a waste of time and vice versa. learn how certain things could be improved and what is your strongpoints.
just remember to keep going over basics, get fit and quick and spar as often as you can. to train for the ring you must practice for the ring. remember that muay thai is very pshcological, you have to learn to outsmart your opponent.


----------



## Akira (Sep 4, 2009)

My out of class routine is usually a balance between drinking $4 bottles of rum/whisky and chasing girls.  However I'm finding that does effect my in class attendance a bit lately.

Probably no good for muay thai but practicing your wresting with thai chicks is fun.  Ditch your brother and find a nice girl to practice with woulde be my advice.


----------



## Rob2109 (Sep 4, 2009)

My out of class technique is similar to Akira's though the chicks do freak out a little when in the clinch. Maybe i should stop wearing a black hood and hanging out in back alleys


----------

